# Methamphetamine



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Cured my Depersonalization during its effects.

When i took it, the comfortableness made me feel how i did before DP. but when it wore off, so did that feeling.

But to prevent becoming a meth addict, ive decided not to take it =p

but it did render me normal.

Comments/Concerns?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Im glad youve decided not to take it up.It may help you short term but trully fuck you up long term if you abuse it and by abuse it I mean use it for the wrong reasons,im not totally anti drugs just an ex speed addict lol.

Take care
Spirit,


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

xxxphillixxx said:


> Cured my Depersonalization during its effects.
> 
> When i took it, the comfortableness made me feel how i did before DP. but when it wore off, so did that feeling.
> 
> ...


That is interesting. I have always thought that certain illegal drugs should be used to help find out what is causing DP.
They have put millions and millions into studying what these drugs do in the brain. So, if it "cures" your DP then that?s a clue.
Same for me with mushrooms. My brain works again.
I am starting to get pissed off with the glacial progress with DP research.
Getting involved with this site has made me angry all over again.
All this f-cking suffering.
Cure us during the day with stimulants and put us to bed with sleeping pills. 
I don't think we give a f-ck.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^shrooms cured your dp? just another reason for me to try it


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> ^^^shrooms cured your dp? just another reason for me to try it


Only for the time I was high. I am a mess when it is over.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm gonna take a quote from the wedding singer, except replace alcohol with meth, " Meth=Puke=Stinky Mess= No body likes you"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

they put tons on shit in meth. i wanted to try it so i was looking it up and they put so much shit in it i was like wow I'm guna try something else. ever see the movie fight club where brad pitt kisses edward nortons hand and then pours "stuff" on it and it burns like a mother phucker and he's crying cuz of the pain. ya that "stuff" is a chemical called lye and they put it in meth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

yea, theres obv a reason you can spot a meth addict from like 3 miles away, it eats ur body away


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya I have a friend who is a meth addict and she said her sternum almost collapsed from using so much.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah fuck crack and meth. i live in a neighbourhood with a bunch of crackheads runnin around, def not a cool drug. theyre all fucked up and shit and like try robbin people and breakin into cars, little fuckers. id stay away from that shit if i were you


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> they put tons on shit in meth. i wanted to try it so i was looking it up and they put so much shit in it i was like wow I'm guna try something else. ever see the movie fight club where brad pitt kisses edward nortons hand and then pours "stuff" on it and it burns like a mother phucker and he's crying cuz of the pain. ya that "stuff" is a chemical called lye and they put it in meth.


When I was a speed addict my dealer used to put "CIF"[former name Jif] detergent cleaner/bleach in it.But I didnt care because I was to hooked to care.I was all skin and bone on speed..I was like 3 stone underweight.a horrible sight.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The speed you did spirit is actually possibly safer then meth. Speed in the UK is amphetamine most of the time where as most of the stuff over in north america is methamphetamine a much stronger and more dangerous amphetamine.

Methamphetamine itself even if it's cooked right without any impurities is really hard on the body. Thats a big if since most meth cooks ain't rocket scientists so god only knows what chemicals end up in the final product. It's not like LSD where you actually have to basically have a major in chemistry to make it. Lye is used in making meth but if you actually cook it right it won't be in the methamphetamine itself. In fact most drugs even aspirin are made with dangerous chemicals but they dissapear in the reaction.

Amphetamine aka base speed aka euro speed is made using the main precursor that is sometimes used in making meth. Although pseudoephedrine is favoured by most meth cookers because it's much easier to get ahold of. But for some reason in the UK and alot of europe most cookers make amphetamine rather then methamphetamine even though it would be just as easy to make. Most likely because it is easier to sell over there because meth gets such a bad rap and people are scared of it and rightly so.

The speed you get on the street is often cut with crap that is sometimes dangerous and this is what makes it so hard on the body. The drug itself can be really bad on your brain and body with long term or high dose use but is nowhere near as bad as methamphetamine is. Methamphetamine without any cuts really does a horrible amount of damage such as dopamine depletion that can last months or even years, neurotoxicicity, often causes amphetamine psychosis with long term or even short term high dose use, can make your teeth fall out and wrecks your complexion. The latter may be due to impurities but i am not sure.

You can actually get pharmaceutical methamphetamine in the US oddly enough. It's mostly used for ADHD and goes under the brand name desoxyn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> The speed you did spirit is actually a good bit safer then meth. Speed in the UK is usually amphetamine where as most of the stuff over in north america is methamphetamine a much stronger and more dangerous amphetamine.
> 
> Methamphetamine itself even if it's cooked right without any impurities is really hard on the body. Thats a big if since most meth cooks ain't rocket scientists so god only knows what chemicals end up in the final product. It's not like LSD where you actually have to basically have a major in chemistry to make it. Lye is used in making meth but if you actually cook it right it won't be in the methamphetamine itself. In fact most drugs even aspirin are made with dangerous chemicals but they dissapear in the reaction.
> 
> ...


With respect I would rather you said "The speed you did was "possibly" much safer.was "possibly" not meth....not say it like you KNOW what I have done.I know how seriously screwed up I was during that time because of the drugs..you BECOME the drug almost..your life resolves around the drugs and where the next lot is coming from..you sell everything you own to get the drugs..you get lost in it..its all you talk about....you lose your family,your freinds and you dont give a shit as long as youve got the drugs..the drugs betray you though,they feed you a sweet lullaby that turns into a death sentence.........And in saying that im NOT proud of my previous self on drugs at all...unlike you lot who still think its "cool"..its a losers game in my opinion.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im certainly not trying to make lite of your experience with speed addiction and for that i am sorry. You are one of the few people on here that i do actually care if i piss off so i am sorry if i made your addiction seem less severe then someone who was addicted to meth.

Id be the last person to make light of someones addiction as you know. I was just making a generalization of what ive seen of the destruction these drugs cause.

So no offense meant ok. hugs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi I didnt think you were making light of it ,well a bit......it was more like you saying that you knew it wasnt meth that I had taken when honestly half the time I just took whatever I get my hands on..so I dont even know if it was meth..all I know is that I used to take some pretty strong stuff that was strongher than your usual speed at times,whether that was just really good base,..meth.. I honestly didnt care at the time.It was more the fact of people coming into this section and braging about what drugs they had done,what sort,what class,what strength so lightly like it was fun or something.that pisses me off.All I know is it turned me into a walking skeliton,it did give me dental problems which im just now got the courage to deal with...and I had speed psychosis a few times.I took it every day minus the odd day off for several years...at my worst I had stayed up for for 7 days and nights solid with no sleep,i couldnt see anything ,i couldnt breath and my parents called the doctor out who i refused to see,I really thought i was a gonna that time....and i still went back for more.
I dont mean to come across as judging of anyone on here[kenny]..and the rest or as anti drugs..its just it makes me a bit mad when I think somone is going down that same destructive path with drugs that I did...and then I got myself clean,without any help,that was absolute hell and I could see how very in the grasp of drugs i was,i could never see that while taking them or thinking it was "cool"...and now I know I dont have to use drugs to be happy or get by and im more happy now than in all the time i took them,the speed buzz is nothing compared to being naturaly happy and i can actually recreate the buzz now without speed only its not synthetic,its real...because if you have the ability to be happy on drugs-its chemical therefore if you use your mind in the right way you can do the same without...the potential is within you.Or maybe i just perminatly altered my brain chemistry lol...
For me the speed was like a suragate mother,she loved me with the most amazing warmth,gave me incredible self beleif and courage...made possible the impossible..she made everything better,everything just was ok again...no more worries,a bag of speed and all the trouble in my life walked out the door...I became the life and soul....untill I needed her all her time and oh what i wouldnt do just to get some more of her...sell things,give myself away-go out with the right men so they would supply my habit..it got darker and darker untill i had nothing left,no possessions,my family threw me out...but oh she was there making it all alright....there were many come downs where i came close to killing myself the ONLY thing that stopped me was thinking that i could get some more of her later to make it better...i sometimes stayed out for days at a time with no new clothes to put on...i just didnt give a fuck..i didnt eat for a week sometimes and if i did it was hardly anything....i got arrested for possession because i was going out with a speed dealer just to get speed..,he had a very large amount of speed in his car boot im very lucky i got away lightly.......oh and the fun hallucinations that my mind cried out with telling me i had gone to far out..the little green men that i used to watch running about at night..,the trees that used to come to life.the eyes staring out of the windows at me.,i hallucinated little bugs that used to crawl on my skin,.my own skin apeared to be moving all the time,,the times i took to much and couldnt remember large amounts of time...........Oh she loved me alright ..she made everything better.... such a trickstar..my own mother is crual but not as wicked as she and thats saying something.

god i rambled...but it brought it all back to me...never again.and i dont want anyone ele to be so stupid..sure drugs in themselves if somone is going to take them now and again recreationally and not abuse them....up to them...but there are vulnerable people here ,it would be all to easy for them to use drugs as an escape and then the "fun" begins...as you know.

no need to apologise cn..(hugs back) maybe i have a dark past that im still VERY ashamed off.i cant go back i cant put it right,i made a big fucking mess and its tough...and maybe im subconscioiussly expressing that through getting annoyed with others about drugs.

Spirit.


----------



## solankie (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do people not like Angelina Jolie? I think she is an amazing person, she does charity work & actually adopts children! & please don't say its for the cameras, because at least she's actually doing it!! Plus, don't you guys hate some of the other celebrities who are on drugs & get arrested, & Angelina Jolie never did any of that!
I think she's awesome!


----------

